# Some good news!



## JonnyNothings (Apr 8, 2010)

I posted a link to my music stuff not long ago and if you did hear some of my stuff I'm happy to say that I have a new 9 track demo cd! I will start releasing them to the public at this year's NW Folklife Fest May 28-31st in Seattle. They will be going for 3 dollars suggested donation. I haven't really figured out how to sell em' online so if you have any helpful tip you should let me know. And to those who already have the cd thanks for your support! If you haven't already listened to some of my stuff the link is Jonny Nothings r.i.p Vonnegut on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads. Enjoy and keep an eye out for me at Folklife you may see me playing with my buddy Chris Traylor (chris traylor on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads shit bag chris) and Mickey Love ( Mickey Love on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads Played with The Ghost Town Rejects). I love you! -Jonny


----------



## simpletoremember (Apr 9, 2010)

hope to see you there jonny!


----------

